# RCI Luxury Resorts



## Mayble (Mar 16, 2012)

My niece will be getting married November 2013.  She and her fiance are young and trying to save for their first home.  I would love to be able to book a nice resort for their honeymoon.

Any recommendations for honeymoon locations that would not require expensive flights?  They would most likely fly out of Buffalo, N.Y.  My first thought was Hawaii, but the flights would be too expensive.

Any luxury resort recommendations that trade in RCI? I would imagine Hilton resorts would be my best bet.  I would love any recommendations with resorts as well as locations.

Thanks!


----------



## siesta (Mar 17, 2012)

From NY id think florida or caribbean. Some ideas:

Cayman Islands - Morritts grand

St Lucia - windjammer landing

St thomas - elysian beach resort

Aruba - Costa linda, playa linda, aruba beach club

Cancun/playa del carmen


----------



## Mayble (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for the list, this is exactly what I'm looking for.  I'll start researching these resorts.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 17, 2012)

Unfortunately Hyatts in KW trades with II..  So does Marriot and SVO..  So HGVC and some of the others may be your best best.

What do you think they like to do?  Are they more city or beach or ...
City exchanges - Some of these exchanges may be hard to get:
NYC - HGVC NY and 57th street, Manhattan Club.
DC - Wyndham Alexandria
SF - Powell Place, Nob hill Inn, San Francisco Suites, etc.

Beach 
Mexico - Grand Mayan and Mayan resorts
Bahamas - 

Actually come to think of it, there might be some good all-inclusive packages in Nov from Canada to some warm weather places.


----------



## rod (Mar 17, 2012)

Mayble said:


> My niece will be getting married November 2013.  She and her fiance are young....



How young?  RCI does not allow exchanges by anyone younger than 21, and many resorts do not allow exchanges by anyone younger than 25.  This could be a problem unless one or the two of them is at least 25.

If neither is at least 25, you need to check with the resort to make sure that they will be allowed to check in.


----------



## Mayble (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks. I never thought about the age.  They will both be 22 by the wedding.  I guess that will limit my choices.

I think they would like beach or city. I don't think they want a party type atmosphere as they are both very mature.  Part of the reason they weren't planning a honeymoon, they are saving to buy their first home.

Thanks everyone for all your help and recommendations, this gives me a lot to work with.


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 17, 2012)

Depending on the time of year Florida might be just as nice and a lot cheaper for flights. November would mean the Keys. 

Any where in the Carribian basin might get some Tropical Storm / Hurricane action in November - are you sure you want to set up a reservation way in advance only to have a last minute cancel?

My niece had a great honeymoon at Branson Missouri in the late spring - go figure?

Consider So Cal, Cabo, Mazatlan.


----------



## siesta (Mar 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Any where in the Carribian basin might get some Tropical Storm / Hurricane action in November - are you sure you want to set up a reservation way in advance only to have a last minute cancel?.


hurricane season is june 1 to nov 1, with statistically most storms occurring in month of september.

For most islands, November Tropical Storms are rare, let alone hurricanes. for example the bahamas has seen 2 in the past 50 years, st martin has seen 1, aruba has seen 1, barbados has seen none, Cayman islands seen 2,  cancun has seen 2, St lucia has seen none, st john has seen 2 .... Get the point? Most islands seeing 1 or 2 storms in 50 years during the whole month?

Your comment seems ill informed, IMO. And your suggestions of cabo, so cal, and mazatlan are across the country for OPs fam.

http://stormcarib.com/climatology/


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 17, 2012)

siesta said:


> hurricane season is june 1 to nov 1, with statistically most storms occurring in month of september.
> 
> For most islands, November Tropical Storms are rare, let alone hurricanes. for example the bahamas has seen 2 in the past 50 years, st martin has seen 1, aruba has seen 1, barbados has seen none, Cayman islands seen 2,  cancun has seen 2, St lucia has seen none, st john has seen 2 .... Get the point? Most islands seeing 1 or 2 storms in 50 years during the whole month?
> 
> ...



From FOX News:



> Historically, only about 5% of all Atlantic tropical storm activity occurs after November 1. Between 1871 and 2007, 60 tropical storms formed in November. Of these, 29 became hurricanes, and four of these, major hurricanes. There have also been two major hurricanes that formed in October and continued on into November. On average, one tropical storm forms in November every other year, and we can expect a November hurricane about one year in five.
> 
> The six major November hurricanes were Hurricane Michelle of 2001 (Cat 4, 140 mph); Hurricane Lenny of 1999 (Cat 4, 150 mph); Hurricane Kate of 1985 (Cat 3, 120 mph); Hurricane Greta of 1956 (Cat 4, 140 mph); Hurricane 10 of 1932 (Cat 4, 135 mph); and Hurricane 7 of 1912 (Cat 3, 115 mph). There have been no major hurricanes in the months December through April.
> 
> ...



Ill formed? -- no need to get personal. 

Why don't* you* make unchangeable reservations for Puerto Rico for a  November 15th check in and what just "hope" a tropical storm doesn't ruin your vacation.

The OP asked for advice - I gave advice - *you* can sit down!


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 17, 2012)

The very fact that we are both posting "info" on tropical storms shows it is something the OP should at very least "consider".

Sheesh


----------



## siesta (Mar 17, 2012)

Im sorry but "what fox news says" doesnt mean anything to me. What matters is statistical data and facts. Noone is saying that tropical storms (or even a hurricane) dont occur in Nov. But it is statistically rare for these to come near 60 nautical miles of an island.

And if you look at the wealth of info from the link I provided, you will see each and every hurricane and tropocal storm to hit an island and what year and strength. If you do this you will be hard pressed to find an island affected more than once or twice in the past 50+ years from a tropical storm or hurricane.

By your own data, 6 major hurricanes have occured in the month of Nov. from 1851-2008. prety damn good odds if you ask me.


----------



## siesta (Mar 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Why don't* you* make unchangeable reservations for Puerto Rico for a  November 15th check in and what just "hope" a tropical storm doesn't ruin your vacation!



Heres the stats for puerto rico, looks like only once in 1984, going back 55 years, and it was tropical storm Klaus


12 Aug 1956    92   h1   25   BETSY
16 Sep 1975    52   ts   42   ELOISE
 4 Sep 1979    52   ts   24   FREDERIC
 8 Sep 1981    58   ts   11   GERT
 7 Nov 1984    58   ts   32   KLAUS
18 Sep 1989   127   h3   12   HUGO
16 Sep 1995   109   h2   37   MARILYN
 9 Jul 1996    92   h1   50   BERTHA
10 Sep 1996    81   h1   65   HORTENSE
21 Sep 1998   104   h2   22   GEORGES
21 Oct 1999    63   ts   58   JOSE
22 Aug 2000    75   h1   35   DEBBY
22 Aug 2001    58   ts   39   DEAN
15 Sep 2004    69   ts   27   JEANNE
11 Dec 2007.   46.   Ts.  2.   Olga


----------



## ampaholic (Mar 17, 2012)

My last comment on this thread:

To OP: A tropical storm doesn't have to actually hit the island you are on (or going to) to adversely affect your Caribbean vacation. Think disruptions to air connections etc.

To Siesta: %*&#$ @$

EOM


----------



## siesta (Mar 17, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> My last comment on this thread:
> 
> To OP: A tropical storm doesn't have to actually hit the island you are on (or going to) to adversely affect your Caribbean vacation. Think disruptions to air connections etc.
> 
> ...


 I'd say a person going to the caribbean from the east coast in the winter months (dec, jan, feb)is more likely to get delayed from snow ice and rain stateside than weather delays in caribbean in november. but alas, unlike the facts I posted above, this is just my educated guess


----------



## alexadeparis (Mar 19, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> EOM



LOL - channeling Jarta, are we?


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2012)

*Honeymoon suggestions*

I got both my daughters their honeymoons at the Mayan Palace Resort Acapulco. They used to have a beachfront building designated as honeymoon suites with a whirpool tub overlooking the Ocean. This building was torn town a few years ago so if I were looking for a honeymoon for someone I would now pick any of the Grand Mayan resorts which are a step up from the Mayan Palace and share the same properties in Acapulco, Nueva Vallarta or Mayan Riviera near Cancun. Both my daughters and son in laws still rave about the fantastic honeymoon that I got for them, and a couple of years ago we all stayed at the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya resort near Cancun for a family vacation including my grandkids.

My favorite is still the Grand Mayan Acapulco.

I would also consider the Windjammer Landing, St. Lucia but only if you can get something in one of the newer sections like the Hibiscus which is beahcfront with private two person hot tub on balcony or the estates area with private pools. The views at Windjammer are to die for.

The Crane in Barbados also has some fantastic honeymoon suites with whirpool tubs on Balcony or ground floor units with private pools.

Of the three the Crane will be the most difficult exchange to get and the Grand Mayan would be the easiest.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually SFX has some deals for Grand Mayan if you deposit a prime week and you can try to get Grand Bliss as an exchange.


----------

